# hi-res UFC pics ...need new link?



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey I remember someone posting links to hi-res UFC photos and I saved them but the one says they partnered with getty ...I was looking for the fighter gallerys that have like the promotional photos of each fighter

I know u can still find the old ones from the events but does anyone have any working links to the individual fighter gallerys?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc110_photos/




Change ONLY the event number lke 110 to 119 and use same address....your welcome!!!


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks ...I know of that one but u cant put in events after 116 ...cuz they partnered with getty ...i was wondering if anyone had a different link or something to find the fighter galleries ...the old one i posted below but it says about getty and the link to the individual events do not ahve the promotional photos of fighters like headshots and whatnot which was what I am looking for

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/fighters.html


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> thanks ...I know of that one but u cant put in events after 116 ...cuz they partnered with getty ...i was wondering if anyone had a different link or something to find the fighter galleries ...the old one i posted below but it says about getty and the link to the individual events do not ahve the promotional photos of fighters like headshots and whatnot which was what I am looking for
> 
> http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/fighters.html


My bad....


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> My bad....


thanks though man... I appreciate that you were trying to help


----------

